# Feed them live snakes.



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

I can catch many snakes around my house. . baby gardners give inches long .. and i was wondering if i starved my four piranhas .. that if i put the snake in .. they would eat it ,and its pretty remote so i don't think they would have many diseases.. no pestisides in the grass or anything .. what do you guys think ??

!Cole!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

garter snakes?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

armac said:


> garter snakes?
> [snapback]1097472[/snapback]​


I wouldn't, you never now what they have been eating!


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > garter snakes?
> ...


me too !


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

how big are ur reds.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

reds about 1.5


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Lector said:


> reds about 1.5
> [snapback]1098618[/snapback]​


Then its a deff no no. The reds are still small and very suseptable to parisites and diseas!


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

what if i just quarantine them .. or what ever it is called . . keep them in a confined place for 40 days or what ever ? is that what quarantine is ? and plus i would find a baby snake


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i think a red could consume a snake at 1.5'' but i would try at 5''+.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Hmm .. i think four could consume one baby snake ..


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I think if their are enough small piranhas and the baby snake is small I believe it might work. The only poblem I might worry about is that many garden snakes can cross ponds or swi and so might bite one of your piranhas if threttened?

Different idea though


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

naw that snake doesn't have teeth...and could probably not hurt a fish


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have done this wit some O's that was 16.5" and they loved it. And i have done this wit p's also but i have 10 of them and the smallest is 4" and the snake was like 9" are so. a little messy but was kool to see how they would do it in the wild. O and i have also done this with bass and while bass fishing to.

but i would wait tell they gett bigger if u do this it will be better


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

i can do it more then once . now and when they get bigger .. .. i am probably gonna do it .. not feed them for a bout four days or something .. then i will throw the smallest snake i can find in .. and no .. the snake can't hurt the fish .. they don't bite.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lector said:


> i can do it more then once . now and when they get bigger .. .. i am probably gonna do it .. not feed them for a bout four days or something .. then i will throw the smallest snake i can find in .. and no .. the snake can't hurt the fish .. they don't bite.
> [snapback]1100183[/snapback]​


True.. they cant hurt the fish. BUT there are chemicals which people use on their gardens (pesticides, growth liquids) that can poison off your Ps. Remember, worms travel around, plus the use of underground passage ways. Who knows where they've been or what they've been in contact with.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

gardener snakes bite. i picked one up and that thing latched on to my thumg. it even drew blood.









but i think your p's would eat it, as i am sure they eat snakes in the wild.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

sorry .. i ment my piranahs were 2.5-3 ... one is like 2 tho..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Lector said:


> what if i just quarantine them .. or what ever it is called . . keep them in a confined place for 40 days or what ever ? is that what quarantine is ? and plus i would find a baby snake
> [snapback]1098705[/snapback]​


What is the point? It is just a waste of time. With all of the time you would have to put into babying the garter snake(s) to keep it/them alive and eating and everything, you might as well just buy a cheap fish fillet at the market. You will get a lot more meat from a fish fillet too. It just doesn't make sense to me to take a little tiny snake with hardly any meat on it's bones and quarantine and baby it forever....
~Taylor~


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

lol.. you guys care to much about the " Value " and " Nutrition " of what you guys are feeding your piranhas .. i just want to see them eat somethin cool


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

and f*ck it then .. i wouldnt even quarantine it .. just find one and throw it in


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lector said:


> lol.. you guys care to much about the " Value " and " Nutrition " of what you guys are feeding your piranhas .. i just want to see them eat somethin cool
> [snapback]1104526[/snapback]​


That's the difference between people that want to give their fish the care they deserve, and will not deliberately jeopardize the well-being of their prized fish, and those that get piranha's only for entertainment and "ripping up sh*t". It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out which member's piranha's live longer...

Whatever you do, it's your choice, but most people here are serious aquarists that care about the wellbeing of their fish - so you'll continue to get replies dealing with "Nutrition" or "Value": what you do with those posts is up to you to decide. If you care about your fish, don't feed them live snakes (or live foods in general), if you don't care, go ahead and feed them whatever you want...


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Lector said:
> 
> 
> > lol.. you guys care to much about the " Value " and " Nutrition " of what you guys are feeding your piranhas .. i just want to see them eat somethin cool
> ...


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Lector said:


> lol.. you guys care to much about the " Value " and " Nutrition " of what you guys are feeding your piranhas .. i just want to see them eat somethin cool
> [snapback]1104526[/snapback]​


put your hand in the tank and flick one or two of them and you well see somethign really cool.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

hahaha! yeah


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

lector stop asking questions and then ignoring the input people give because its not what you want to hear. and if you want to see stuff like that you shouldve bought bigger fish then you're little tiny 1.5 reds.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I see where you are coming from lector but you must take note of what people have to say... They want to help you and give you advice. Thats all man...

Sparkles


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

to be honest there could be small dead birds, mice etc. in their bellies, that once ripped open could release all nasties.

to be honest i wouldnt bother unless you have some p's you don't mind losing.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

But they dont eat birds or mice.. and there not 1.5 there 2.5-3


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Lector said:


> But they dont eat birds or mice.. and there not 1.5 there 2.5-3
> [snapback]1111127[/snapback]​


If you don't like the answers your getting just stop posting to argue because you know you'll just get the same answers over and over again. 
And if you really think those snake are good for your p's (which they probably aren't) go ahead and feed them it. It's your fish, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wouldnt do it. i use to have one of those little garter snakes

and he ate fish, yeah it would probably be freaked that it just got

tossed in a tank and try to get out but i wouldnt try it


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yo lector, u really need to go get laid man... go f*ck something, maybe it will clear ur mind a bit.. posting stupid sh*t.. instead of murderin a baby snake y dun u go murder sumthing else???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Malice said:


> yo lector, u really need to go get laid man... go f*ck something, maybe it will clear ur mind a bit.. posting stupid sh*t.. instead of murderin a baby snake y dun u go murder sumthing else???
> [snapback]1115888[/snapback]​


Very constructive








Next time refrain from posting dumbass posts if you have nothing of value to add, ok


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

lol .. how is it a stupid post ? people write about killing baby birds fagssss


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lector said:


> lol .. how is it a stupid post ? people write about killing baby birds fagssss
> [snapback]1116306[/snapback]​


I meant the post I quoted, not your first post.
I think you agree Malice's post doesn't suggest a very high IQ...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Malice said:
> 
> 
> > yo lector, u really need to go get laid man... go f*ck something, maybe it will clear ur mind a bit.. posting stupid sh*t.. instead of murderin a baby snake y dun u go murder sumthing else???
> ...



















No for real whats the use of feedinh snakes?
Ok sometimes u can give ur P's feeders combine it with gutloading and it's veru good for them









But feeding live food just for the kick of it?








well not my cup of tea.
But whatever turns u on ...........


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not something I would try, your gonna have a 
very nice mess to clean up after they are done
picking around on the snake.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Thats all i wanted to know . and finally you answered me ..

Not something I would try, your gonna have a 
very nice mess to clean up after they are done
picking around on the snake.


----------

